# URGENT!! Excès de consommation USB



## amefau (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'utilise mon PowerPc G5 du travail régulièrement pour recharger mon ipod avec le port USB basse-vitesse; ça fonctionne d'ordinaire sans problème, mais ce matin, dès que je branche le fil USB du ipod, j'ai le message d'erreur :
_« Excès de consommation USB; le périphérique sera désactivé»
_​J'ai fait le test sur tous les autres postes de mes collègues, et le message apparaît sur tous les postes; est-ce donc le fil USB qui est défectueux, ou mon G5 qui fait défaut? 
Aussi, c'est mon ordinateur du bureau, donc je ne peux que faire les mise à jour régulière, et je ne peux pas réinstaller d'aucune façon OSX.
Merci de vos précieux conseils.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

C'est bien une prise de l'ordinateur, pas du clavier ?


----------



## amefau (22 Septembre 2008)

J'utilise toujours la prise du clavier, et elle fonctionne sans problème. J'ai testé la prise qui est sur la tour, et elle ne reconnait pas le ipod, il ne charge pas et il n'apparait pas sur le bureau.


----------



## ntx (22 Septembre 2008)

Et pourtant pour les appareils qui consomment beaucoup, il faut utiliser les prises sur la machine qui sont mieux alimentées. Les prises sur les claviers sont juste bonnes pour une souris ou une clé USB. Donc ton clavier n'a pas de problème mais si ta machine ne reconnaît pas ton iPod là il y a un problème.


----------



## ben206stras (23 Septembre 2008)

Si tu dis que le message apparaît sur tous les postes, c'est que le problème vient soit du câble qui fait court-circuit ou bien de ton ipod.


----------

